# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم أكل حلوى المولد؟

## أبو علي المصراوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم.ما حكم أكل حلوى المولد؟وهل يختلف الحكم باختلاف النوايا-أقصد نية الأحتفال-ونية من بأكلها من باب العاده أو المباح.

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله، 
ليس في أكل حلوى المولد حرج ان شاء الله، طالما أن آكلها لا ينوي بذلك أن يجعله عبادة وقربة الى الله، والا فلو جعلها على أنها عبادة فقد ابتدع، فلا يشرع في الدين شيء اسمه الاحتفال بالمولد ابتداءا، فكيف بجعل حلويات ذلك الاحتفال من القربات؟ ان الجهة في حكم الحلويات منفكة عن مطلق بدعة الاحتفال بمولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ذلك أنه قد صار من عادة الناس أن يدخلوا السرور على نفوس أولادهم وذويهم بأن يأكلوا حلوى من نوع مخصوص في ذلك الموسم من كل عام، تماما كما يجعل أهل مصر الكعك في موسم عيد الفطر، ولهم وجبات في موسم كذا وموسم كذا، ولهم حلوى عاشوراء (يأكلونها في يوم عاشوراء وغيره) وما الى ذلك، فكل هذا جهة حكمه من حيث كونه عادة دنيوية منفكة عن حكم المناسبة التي اتخذه الناس عرفا وعادة في أول الأمر من أجلها. ومن هنا فمآل الحكم الى نية الآكل، ان كان يقصد التعبد والتقرب الى الله بذلك فقد أحدث في الدين، والا فأرجو ألا يكون عليه شيء، وان كنت أرى ألا يشجع الناس على ربط تلك العادات بمناسبة دينية - مشروعة كانت أو مبتدعة - حتى لا يقع في ظن الجهلاء منهم أن ذلك من باب التعبد، ولا يتوهم جاهل - وهو الأخطر - أن قبولنا لذلك دليل على مشروعية الاحتفال بالمولد، والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## أبو علي المصراوي

بارك الله فيك و زادك الله علما وجمعنى و إياك وجميع الأخوه فى جنته.

----------


## علاء المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو رغد الأثري

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبوهناء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،

شخص أرسل لي قطعة من كعكة احتفل بها في عيد ميلاده فأكلتها ولم أبق منها شيئا بكل صراحة (وجه مبتسم).. فهل ينطبق ما قلته أخي في الله على هذا .. وماذا لو اعتاد هذا الشخص القريب لي ارسال هذه القطعة كلما احتفل بعيد ميلاده؟؟؟ أفتونا مأجورين إن شاء الله تعالى..... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
كان الواجب عليك أن تنصحه بأن عيد الميلاد محرم شرعا ، أما أكلك دون مشاركته في الاحتفال ، ولم تعتقد حل عيد الميلاد، فأرجو أن لا بأس بأكلك ، والله اعلم .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حكم شراء حلوى المولدالسؤال:
هل أكل حلوى المولد النبوي حرام ، قبل يوم الاحتفال وبعده ونفس اليوم ، وما حكم شرائها خاصة أنها لم تظهر إلا في هذه الأيام أرجو الإفادة.
الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
الاحتفال بالمولد ، بدعة ، لم ترد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا عن أحد من أصحابه أو التابعين أو الأئمة ، وإنما أحدثها العبيديون ، كما أحدثوا غيرها من البدع والضلالات .
وقد سبق بيان بدعية هذا الاحتفال في الجواب رقم *(*10070*) ورقم (*70317*)* .
ثانيا :
الأصل هو جواز أكلِ وشراء الحلوى الخالية مما يضر ، ما لم يكن في ذلك إعانة على منكرٍ ، أو ترويج وتشجيع على استمراره وبقائه . 
والذي يظهر أن شراء حلوى المولد في زمن الاحتفال به ، فيه نوع من الإعانة والترويج له ، بل فيه نوع من إقامة العيد ، لأن العيد ما اعتاده الناس ، فإذا كان من عادتهم أكل هذا الطعام المعين ، أو كانوا صنعوا ذلك من أجل العيد ، على خلاف عادتهم في سائر الأيام ، ففي بيعه وشرائه ، وأكله أو إهدائه ، في ذلك اليوم ، نوع من الاحتفال بالعيد ، والإقامة له ؛ ولهذا ينبغي ترك ذلك ، في يوم العيد . 
وقد جاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" فيما يتعلق بعيد الحب ، وشراء الحلوى الملونة باللون الأحمر ، والتي رسم عليها صورة القلب ، تعبيرا عن الاحتفال بهذا العيد المبتدع: 
" دلت الأدلة الصريحة من الكتاب والسنة - وعلى ذلك أجمع سلف الأمة - أن الأعياد في الإسلام اثنان فقط هما : عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى ، وما عداهما من الأعياد سواء كانت متعلقة بشخصٍ أو جماعة أو حَدَثٍ أو أي معنى من المعاني ، فهي أعياد مبتدعة لا يجوز لأهل الإسلام فعلها ولا إقرارها ولا إظهار الفرح بها ولا الإعانة عليها بشيء ؛ لأن ذلك من تعدي حدود الله ؛ ومن يتعد حدود الله فقد ظلم نفسه ... ، كما يحرم على المسلم الإعانة على هذا العيد أو غيره من الأعياد المحرمة ، بأي شيء ، من أكلٍ أو شرب أو بيع أو شراء أو صناعة أو هدية أو مراسلة أو إعلان أو غير ذلك ، لأن ذلك كله من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان ومعصية الله والرسول والله جل وعلا يقول : ( وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب ) ..." انتهى .
والله أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/90026

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وسبق ذكر هذه المسألة هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/t149221/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

اذا قُدِّم لك طعام بمناسبة المولد النبوي ؟!

----------

